# CanJam @ RMAF 2011: Show Highlights (part 2 of 2) - Head-Fi TV, Episode 015



## jude

​ NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.​   
   
  CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) took place on October 14, 15 and 16, 2011, and in this episode of Head-Fi TV, we take a look at some more of the show highlights (part 2 of 2).
   
 This episode is brought to you by *EarphoneSolutions.com*​  ​ 
  ​ *www.EarphoneSolutions.com*​    

  Products mentioned in the video:  

   

 *Ultimate Ears In-Ear Reference Monitor* custom-fit IEM (in-ear monitor)
 *Westone ES5* custom-fit IEM
 *Unique Melody Merlin* custom-fit IEM
 *Phonak Audéo PFE232* universal-fit IEM
 *Westone 4* universal-fit IEM
 *Westone 4R* universal-fit IEM
 *Lavry Engineering LavryBlack DA11* DAC (digital-to-analog converter)

 *CEntrance DACport* portable 24/96 USB DAC with built-in headphone amp

 *CEntrance DACport LX* portable 24/96 USB DAC

 *CEntrance DACmini CX* 24/192 DAC with built-in headphone amp

 *CEntrance DACmini PX* 24/192 DAC with built-in headphone amp and loudspeaker amp

 *Schiit Audio Bifrost* 24/192 DAC

 *Apex Hi-Fi Audio Butte* headphone amplifier

 *Ray Samuels Audio DarkStar* fully-balanced headphone amplifier

 *Eddie Current Balancing Act* fully-balanced tube headphone amplifier

 *Woo Audio WA234* fully-balanced dual-monoblock tube headphone amplifier

 *SPL Phonitor* headphone amplifier

 *Cavalli Audio Liquid Fire* hybrid (tube/solid state) headphone amplifier

 *Sennheiser HD 800* full-size, around-the-ear, open headphone

 *beyerdynamic Tesla T 1* full-size, around-the-ear, semi-open headphone

 *beyerdynamic Tesla T 5 p* full-size, around-the-ear, closed headphone

 *beyerdynamic Tesla T 70* full-size, around-the-ear, closed headphone

   

   

_Head-Fi TV Episode 015_ produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla

   

​
   

   

  We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

You just HAD to tease us with the Shure SRH1840s right at the end there, didn't you?
   
  I'd also make a complaint about the lack of promised Tokyo Headphone Show coverage, but I think given the amount of content in this episode you can be forgiven. Now if someone would like to give me a couple of hundred thousand to spend, I have some shopping to do...


----------



## Marximus

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> You just HAD to tease us with the Shure SRH1840s right at the end there, didn't you?
> 
> I'd also make a complaint about the lack of promised Tokyo Headphone Show coverage, but I think given the amount of content in this episode you can be forgiven. Now if someone would like to give me a couple of hundred thousand to spend, I have some shopping to do...


 


  Seriously.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> You just HAD to tease us with the Shure SRH1840s right at the end there, didn't you?...


 

 Who, me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   


joethearachnid said:


> ...I'd also make a complaint about the lack of promised Tokyo Headphone Show coverage, but I think given the amount of content in this episode you can be forgiven. Now if someone would like to give me a couple of hundred thousand to spend, I have some shopping to do...


 
   
  Tokyo coverage was initially planned to be included in this episode, but, as you can see, at over 18 minutes long, this episode ran too long to include Tokyo.
   
  Don't worry, though, as Tokyo's up next. It was far too important an event and trip to not do an episode on, so we're definitely doing it. I've learned one lesson, though: do not say _in the video_ what exactly is coming up in a specific episode--put it in the _thread_ where it can be edited or updated.


----------



## Jack Western

I honestly cannot wait to see what Shure has pulled out of the bag with the SRH1840s. Definitely something to look forward to when they are released


----------



## jr41

I've been waiting for part two and it was well worth the wait! You packed a lot in with this one.


----------



## Sleepaphobic

That Apex amp looks kind of cool (Maybe coz it's one of the only things I can afford).


----------



## SoulSyde

Another great video Jude!  Thanks for teasing us with the Shures.


----------



## cifani090

Yet again, a very well done informative review. Thank you Head-Fi CEO


----------



## fabriciom

Hello Jude,
   
   
  Did you ever review the LCD-2 and the Phonitor together?
   
  -Thanks


----------



## Audio Addict

.Thanks Jude.  I would suggest you may want to verify the price of the HD800 as the last time I saw the retail pricing it had increased to $1799. 
   
http://www.sennheiserusa.com/dynamic-stereo-headphones-high-sound-quality_500319


----------



## Marximus

Quote: 





audio addict said:


> .Thanks Jude.  I would suggest you may want to verify the price of the HD800 as the last time I saw the retail pricing it had increased to $1799.
> 
> http://www.sennheiserusa.com/dynamic-stereo-headphones-high-sound-quality_500319


 
  Yes, but a quick Google search revealed many places have them for about $1500.


----------



## Audio Addict

Quote: 





marximus said:


> Yes, but a quick Google search revealed many places have them for about $1500.


 

 Maybe they have changed but Sennheiser used to protect the retail price and would drop a dealer from being able to sell them if they were sold for less than the retail price.  I know that was when they first came out but I hadn't heard anything had change.  Let's hope you can now discuss the price.


----------



## nycdoi

Oh Jude~ not a single word on that srh1840?


----------



## MorbidToaster

And then the Liquid Fire sold out the next day. 
   
  It's next on my plate. 
   
  Surprised there was absolutely no Electrostat coverage...I think some people will be frustrated by that, but I enjoyed it. Looking forward to Tokyo...and the word on those Shures, you troll.


----------



## Swoosh

Nice video!
   
  Why do you remind me of Sonny Moore/Skrillex? I wonder if I'm the only one D:


----------



## MorbidToaster

I don't even...Know how to respond...
  
  Quote: 





swoosh said:


> Nice video!
> 
> Why do you remind me of Sonny Moore/Skrillex? I wonder if I'm the only one D:


----------



## Chicagoan

Thanks for the Video, so many great infomation!!


----------



## Swoosh

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I don't even...Know how to respond...


 

 Wait a minute.. I was alluding to this pic. I obviously don't mean the hair. Tell me you see it..


----------



## MorbidToaster

Little bit in the face but I really don't. 
  
  Quote: 





swoosh said:


> Wait a minute.. I was alluding to this pic. I obviously don't mean the hair. Tell me you see it..


----------



## tme110

So if you were given the chance to spend some quality time with the liquid fire or the Balancing act which way would you go?


----------



## Vonx

Quote: 





swoosh said:


> Wait a minute.. I was alluding to this pic. I obviously don't mean the hair. Tell me you see it..


 


  I think Head-Fi has a new king of "random".


----------



## SoulSyde

I think that loser looks a lot more like Corey Feldman than Jude.  OK, that is officially the most off-topic post in my Head-Fi career.


----------



## bayac

Another great vid, Jude!
   
  Can't wait for the Tokyo coverage because I know I missed quite a lot of things even though I was there.
   
  Paul


----------



## Zynec

Withdrawal symptoms receding.....
   
  Thanks Jude


----------



## quanxu

nice one jude! thank you very much!


----------



## Vonx

Sighs, now if only can jam hosted in seattle, a happy camper i would be


----------



## Jojomite

thanks for the coverage Jude! the butte looks interesting, right within my budget


----------



## jpelg

Great video again Jude! Thanks for sharing the CanJam RMAF experience with those of us who couldn't make it.
   
  Btw, what is the story with Koss these days?


----------



## Swoosh

Quote: 





vonx said:


> I think Head-Fi has a new king of "random".


 


  Sorry, it's been bugging me since I joined  This video just resparked it.


----------



## googleli

Jude - nice jacket.


----------



## eclipes

great video...


----------



## mab1376

Come on Jude!
   
  I was anxiously awaiting to hear your impressions on the T70 and you stonewalled me!
   
  I've had a pair for about a month and I'd really like to see what you have to say about them.


----------



## NorthWolfeCND

Great episode Jude. Congratulations.
   
  Any chance of a more extensive review of the *SPL Phonitor* ? I'm really interested in buying one, and would like you to compare it with the *Dark Star*...I know they are different concepts, but from an end-user point of view what impression do they leave on you?
   
  Again, thanks for the two great episodes...just wish you where more prolific with this magnificent feature 
   
  PS» Sorry, I totally forgot.
  Aesthetics is also very important for me. My PC and lighting set-up have a bluish theme, what would be a good option that wouldn't collide with what I call the "Blue Ice Aesthetic"?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Sounds like you want a high end SS amp...Why not get a B22 with Blue LEDs? I was just quoted on a full balanced B22 and LEDs were an option.
  
  Quote: 





northwolfecnd said:


> Aesthetics is also very important for me. My PC and lighting set-up have a bluish theme, what would be a good option that wouldn't collide with what I call the "Blue Ice Aesthetic"?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jude

Quote: 





northwolfecnd said:


> ...Any chance of a more extensive review of the *SPL Phonitor* ? I'm really interested in buying one, and would like you to compare it with the *Dark Star*...I know they are different concepts, but from an end-user point of view what impression do they leave on you?...


 

 I didn't compare it with the DarkStar, but we did do an episode about the SPL Phonitor, which you can see by *clicking here*.


----------



## mosshorn

Overall, very good coverage. I really like the look of the DACmini as an all-in-one package, and hopefully one day I'll get my hands on one.
   
   
  But those SRH1840's........seriously? I was all excited and everything!


----------



## arrowmark

Thank you Jude for another  great Video  !  !  !


----------



## Austin Morrow

Awesome video, Jude. Your very fluent in your videos, and quite professional, one of your greatest talents, IMO, on YouTube.


----------



## raysclim1568

Great Video ! Jude .
  I have enjoyed your head-fi video  very much . 
   
  Please also consider to upload them at Youku ( chinese Youtube) so that it could reaches some 16 Billions of chinese  people ( well. may be 20% that access to internet and love music ) .
   
  at China Mainland , they are not able to access to Youtube ... 
   
  Many thanks


----------



## Steve Eddy

Hey Jude!
   
  Unless there's a "lost episode" that I've missed, I just realized there hasn't been a new episode of HeadFi TV for nearly three months!
   
  What gives?
   
  C'mon. Get on it!
   

   
  se


----------



## paradoxper

Causing children pain. Pretty sure that's against the Head-Fi rules.


----------

